# SR20DET Manifolds



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows if the exhaust port flange is the same between the RWD and FWD versions of the SR....im looking into getting a new stainless manifold for my FWD Bluebird-spec SR, and there are alot more products for the RWD, especialy since i plan for an external wastegate in the near future.....and custom downpipes and IC piping dont bother me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a rwd manifold won't work on fwd.

www.protech-fabrication.com

and yes, before you say "they're too expensive" keep this in mind: you get what you pay for. Pay $400 for an equal length stainless manifold, it's crap, and will crack/warp.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think he is talking about the FLANGE ONLY on the exhaust ports btwn the 2 stlyes of motors. and i think the ports are the same, but for a quicker response, try sr20deforum.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

92redwhiteandblue said:


> im looking into getting a new stainless manifold for my FWD Bluebird-spec SR, and there are alot more products for the RWD,



Tommy, reading is fundamental.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i didnt think thats what he meant. he needs to be more clear...you ass  haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i didnt think thats what he meant. he needs to be more clear...you ass  haha


I know exactly what he means.

He wants to know if the flanges are the same because he wants to buy a cheap equal length manifold made for RWD sr20's...like those $250 ones on ebay...those crappy SS autochrome ones or ones like that.


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

one: I mean on the flange to the cylinder head, not the turbo flange....i will get one with a GT30 flange(i'm going for the many advantages of dual ball bearing, and an electronicaly controlled external wastegate, hopefully)

two: No not one of those crappy ones on e-bay.......i dont trust those fools, i dont even know what one i want to purchase yet, but if i know they are(or aren't) the same, then I won't go buy something that will end up not fitting, because some manufacturers don't specify for which application the manifold is for.

anyway, thanks, and i will go see sr20forums for more info

GO SC!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep the flanges are the same. who said anything about a turbo flange? haha.

anyways you'll find fwd equal lenght manifolds easily...but not cheap


----------

